# ORV road ordinance Leelanau Co



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

There is a small group of us that are circulating petitions to residents of Leelanau Co to have the County Commission pass an ORV ordinance for the entire county. Leelanau Co is the last county north of Clare that has not passed an ordinance in favor of using ORV's on county roads.

We have support from the Road Commission, current sheriff, expected new sheriff and have two county commissioners circulating petitions.

If any Leelanau Co residents read this and would support us in this effort by signing the petition, please let me know via PM and I'll try to find a petition close to you to sign.

We are attempting to get this on the County Commission agenda for the June 12th meeting, so we need as many signatures as we can get, as soon as we can get them.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Bucko12pt..........good luck and please keep us informed of what happens.

Steve


----------



## CPO RETIRED (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm in, sent PM to find out where I can sign.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

CPO RETIRED said:


> I'm in, sent PM to find out where I can sign.


Replied to PM.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

hitechman said:


> Bucko12pt..........good luck and please keep us informed of what happens.
> 
> Steve


10-4

Will do.


----------

